# GPS Systems



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Have you ever used a GPS system in the golf cart to analyze your shots? I just played a course that had them and it was so cool, but I really don't have much of a clue as to what are the most important points to look for in features.

Does anyone have any advice on what stats you definitely want to track and opinions on the best make/model of a golf GPS?


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

They have the GPS unit right in the golf cart? Thats pretty cool. I've never actually seen or tried one out. But it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I wonder if they could put GPS trackers into golf balls...then you'd always be find it when you hit it into the forest (not that I ever do that )


----------



## golffan0427 (Jul 13, 2006)

I personally like the SkyCaddie, as it has the most courses available for download. The iGolf is really good too though, a friend has one, and it's cheaper.

They can make a huge difference in your game, as it removes guess work and eliminates hunting for a marker, buying yardage books, or plain old guessing. Best pricing I found was here.


----------

